# Suche altes Fabrikgelände im Raum Mannheim/Heidelberg zwecks Fotos machen.



## HabAuaaa (6. August 2003)

*Suche altes Fabrikgelände*

Hallo,
aussehen: rohre, backstein, kaputte fenster..graffiti usw)

finde aber leider keine geeignete Location... sollte schon etwas "fertig" sein.. 
vielleicht kennt ja jemand von euch sowas i
Wäre klasse..


----------



## Scalé (7. August 2003)

Hi

Hmm also in Sinsheim wirste das wohl vergessen können,
komm aus Sinsheim und wüsste nichts interessanntes.
Das alte Bebec Gelände, aber das wird nicht zugänglich sein.
Ansonsten gibts in Wiesloch/Walldorf noch n größeres Industriegebiet.

gruß
Patrick


----------



## Christian Fein (7. August 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von HabAuaaa _
> *
> ach ja ..wenn jemand weiss wo es in diesem Raum auch einen Wasserfall gibt.. bitte bescheid sagen.. danke
> *



Ein paar Kilometer weiter, im Schwarzwald, Triberger Wasserfälle, Landschafftlich so schön das mann das mal gesehen haben muss.


----------

